# Crushed Grain



## usastman (19/7/10)

Guys,

I got some grain crushed for brewing - but haven't got around to using it yet.

The grain is in a sealed bag - is there a used by date to use the grain????


----------



## felten (19/7/10)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=45113 :icon_cheers:


----------

